# Ready or not, here I come



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, my house is packed up, passage is booked for me and my car on Salamis and I am making the final preparations to drive from Belgrade to Lavrio/Athens next week.

The ship leaves Lavrio on Saturday August 9th and arrives in Limassol on August 11th. 

I've already done a test "loading" of my car to ensure that all of the boxes and possesions I am bringing actually fit and thankfully they do. 

Rather than paying for shipping, I ended up buying a cargo roof box (for around 200 euros) for my car which measures 198cm x 80cm x 40cm - its not massive, but it allows me to carry an extra twelve boxes at 30cm x 40cm x 30cm, along with a bunch of smaller items. 

With these boxes in the roof box, I have been able to flat pack several items of furniture and load them into the car itself, along with yet more boxes.

Of course, getting the entire contents of ones house into a car is impossible, so I have been selling quite a few items on the local market with a quick little page I made and advertised on several local Facebook groups. Its been going well with more than half the items gone already: (moderated)

My cat had her rabies injection 4 weeks ago and its going for her blood test tomorrow. The cat is not coming with me on the drive, but instead will be flying out with my good friend about a week after I arrive in Cyprus - I figured I'd spare her the horror of a long distance drive and 48 hours on a ship!

So now all I have to do is sit back and wait for next Thursday to come around at which point I'll depart Belgrade on the 1180 kilometer drive from my (soon to be former) house to Lavrio. Google claims its a 12 hour 51 minute drive, but I do not think that factors in driving a bit slower due to all the extra weight I'll be carrying. I am guessing I'll need 14-15 hours to do it safetly.

Once I arrive on the 11th, I'll head to a temporary place I have found on AirBNB for 5-7 days and I already have a local agent lined up and waiting to show me places in the Paphos region starting on the 12th!

This should be fun!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck and we hope all goes well and on time.

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck Zach!

Grateful if you would let us know how you get on with the agent, as we'll be going through the same process in September...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Well, my house is packed up, passage is booked for me and my car on Salamis and I am making the final preparations to drive from Belgrade to Lavrio/Athens next week.
> 
> The ship leaves Lavrio on Saturday August 9th and arrives in Limassol on August 11th.
> 
> ...


The trip often take only 42 hours but you never know when they leave Lavrio, because of loading time. You are lucky that you take this ferry, the Grimaldi ferry would not accept your box on the roof. 

Don't expect any luxury, but this ferry is far better than the former they had. You eat the same food as the officers on board. And it is ok. When we moved over we went with Grimaldi from Italy. It took 9 days with all stops and we were served pasta 2 times every day, because it was an Italian crue.

Calculate with a lot of times for custom matters, especially in Limassol. I don't know if you have got a number for the customs clearance agent in Limassol. If not it is here. His name is Pantelis and his phone number is 99533281. He can help you get your car through the customs.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> Calculate with a lot of times for custom matters, especially in Limassol. I don't know if you have got a number for the customs clearance agent in Limassol. If not it is here. His name is Pantelis and his phone number is 99533281. He can help you get your car through the customs.


Do you perhaps have an email address for this man? I have compiled an inventory of everything I am bringing, so it might help if I sent this to him in advance.

What does the clearence process typically involve?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> What does the clearence process typically involve?


Mostly patience....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Just popped in to say Best wishes for the move 

Pete & Maria


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good luck Zach, we are moving over next year, so any info please let me know


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Do you perhaps have an email address for this man? I have compiled an inventory of everything I am bringing, so it might help if I sent this to him in advance.
> 
> What does the clearence process typically involve?


Strange, I answered this before but the post vanished.

I don't have his email, but he is Salamis official agent and is always in the harbor when the boat comes.

He will help you clear the car by customs and get a C104 document, so you can drive your car until registered in Cyprus.

Customs have strange opening hours, so it the ship arrives after 14.00 it is overtime and they charge double. We paid in total around 300 € for the job, you can't do it yourself without a clearing agent

You are not allowed out of the harbor area without all the papers done


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for that information Baywatch!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

6 hours until I start my drive! Trying to get some sleep. Failing


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have completed Part #1 of my journey. a 710 kilometer jaunt from Belgrade, Serbia to Katerini, Greece. I did the entire drive non stop and crossed both borders without a problem. I am now chilling out in a decent hotel for some food and rest!

The journey continues tomorrow - a 4 hour drvie from Katerini to Lavrios - I have a nice beach-front hotel booked so I can relax for the afternoon before heading to the port on Saturday morning!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I have completed Part #1 of my journey. a 710 kilometer jaunt from Belgrade, Serbia to Katerini, Greece. I did the entire drive non stop and crossed both borders without a problem. I am now chilling out in a decent hotel for some food and rest!
> 
> The journey continues tomorrow - a 4 hour drvie from Katerini to Lavrios - I have a nice beach-front hotel booked so I can relax for the afternoon before heading to the port on Saturday morning!


Yea, chill out good. It will be a loooong wait in the harbor on Saturday. And NOTHING to do. Bring books, you cant get power or internet there


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> Yea, chill out good. It will be a loooong wait in the harbor on Saturday. And NOTHING to do. Bring books, you cant get power or internet there


No power and internet? Geez........better make sure my laptop is charged.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> No power and internet? Geez........better make sure my laptop is charged.


There is nothing! Lavrio harbor can take 2-3 ships, then it is full. It is a cargo harbor. If they have not changed since last time there is no toilet either. Only buildings are some offices in containers. And a lot of stray dogs


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wanted to let you all know that I'm in Paphos now. Got here at around 3pm.

Boarded the ship without problems in Lavrios. There is a cafe right next to where the ship was docked. Toilets on-site too next to the Salamis office. No internet, but was able to get electric at the cafe and used 3G internet on my phone. Good enough. I got there at 9am and was allowed onto the ship into my cabin at 12 midday. 

The ship departed a little late at 22:45pm instead of 9pm

The journey on the ship was uneventful. Lots of time spent in my cabin watching TV shows on my laptop. Only 2 other passengers on board. Food was good. On saturday we had rice, chicken and fries for lunch and pork chops for dinner. On sunday, breakfast was scrambled eggs, sausages and toast. Lunch was spagetti with 2 choices of sauce and dinner was chicken breasts with rice and roast potato. Breakfast this morning was fried eggs, bacon and toast.

Arrived in Limassol Port at 11:30am. At 12:00pm I disembarked the ship. By 2pm my car was cleared, got my C104 form and I was out of the port and driving towards Paphos. 

Only complaint I have is that at least 1 small item went "missing" from my car - a phone charger for my phone. Nothing else seems to be missing, but my car is absoutely loaded to the hilt so its impossible to say that for sure just yet. Nothing else obvious missing though.

Starting to see apartments/houses tomorrow at 9am but for now I am in a short-term temporary apartment that I found on AirBNB for 20e/night. I am 2 minutes from the beach apparently, right in the center of Paphos it seems.

Thats all for now.

In total I paid 725 euros to Salamis, plus 72 euros and change at the Port. No customs/excise/duty on the car or my possesions. C104 valid for 3 months and I can get a 3 month extension before needing to switch the car to Cypriot plates.

As a side note, I was expecting petrol to be pricey here compared to mainland europe but its actually cheaper. 1.72/l in Greece. I saw 1.49/liter when I was driving from Limassol to Paphos. Pretty nice! Not quite as cheap as Serbia (1.38/l) but I can live with 1.49/l!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the island
It sounds as though the journey was fairly trouble free.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome and well done!

I'm glad you found the toilets! I couldn't imagine having none where people are working. 

As for petrol you should not be paying more than 1.44 per litre.

Enjoy exploring your new home town.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck

Using the Expat Forum 'app'


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Well that was fast! I spent the day looking at places and I have found the perfect house. Its 7 minutes out of the center of Paphos, between two villages; Marathounta & Konia.

I like the location, the house is perfect, quiet area - completely modern furniture and new, A/C in all rooms, communal pool, covered parking, sea views, etc. Signing the contract tomorrow morning and then going to get the electric connected. Internet will be installed on Thursday and hopefully move in by Friday.

Just a couple of quick questions:

People have been recommending IPTV to me - a little set top box that sits under the TV and gets me all the TV channels from the UK over the internet. I've found a couple online that also include Discovery, History, etc. There seem to be a lot of choices though. Can anyone recommend one?

Also, can anyone recommend any good cleaners in the Paphos area?

Thanks
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Well that was fast! I spent the day looking at places and I have found the perfect house. Its 7 minutes out of the center of Paphos, between two villages; Marathounta & Konia.
> 
> I like the location, the house is perfect, quiet area - completely modern furniture and new, A/C in all rooms, communal pool, covered parking, sea views, etc. Signing the contract tomorrow morning and then going to get the electric connected. Internet will be installed on Thursday and hopefully move in by Friday.
> 
> ...


I think Veronica has a very good one!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I'm in Paphos now. Got here at around 3pm.
> 
> Boarded the ship without problems in Lavrios. There is a cafe right next to where the ship was docked. Toilets on-site too next to the Salamis office. No internet, but was able to get electric at the cafe and used 3G internet on my phone. Good enough. I got there at 9am and was allowed onto the ship into my cabin at 12 midday.
> 
> ...


You will have a little more trouble with your car than the ones that come from UK. First you need to change headlights, they will not accept isolation tape on them anymore. You also need to make an extra inspection because the left hand drive.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

What is isolation tape? I haven't heard of that. My car is a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS+. 

I expected an extra inspection due to it being LHD and I have no issue with that  

Thanks Baywatch!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> What is isolation tape? I haven't heard of that. My car is a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS+.
> 
> I expected an extra inspection due to it being LHD and I have no issue with that
> 
> Thanks Baywatch!


Before they put black scotch tape to alter the asymmetric lights. You need to change headlights now. I have a vw passat and I found used headlights here, but you can have a problem.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Well that was fast! I spent the day looking at places and I have found the perfect house. Its 7 minutes out of the center of Paphos, between two villages; Marathounta & Konia.
> 
> I like the location, the house is perfect, quiet area - completely modern furniture and new, A/C in all rooms, communal pool, covered parking, sea views, etc. Signing the contract tomorrow morning and then going to get the electric connected. Internet will be installed on Thursday and hopefully move in by Friday.


Great news! Did you use an agent, and if so, which one?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Well that was fast! I spent the day looking at places and I have found the perfect house. Its 7 minutes out of the center of Paphos, between two villages; Marathounta & Konia.
> 
> I like the location, the house is perfect, quiet area - completely modern furniture and new, A/C in all rooms, communal pool, covered parking, sea views, etc.
> Thanks
> Zach


You say between Konia and Marathounta? I don't know of any complexes between the villages that would have communal pools. Is it actually in Konia?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Great news! Did you use an agent, and if so, which one?


I was initially using Val from PropertyPrime, however the referred me through to Becky from SmartRent, who rented me the house that I like!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> You say between Konia and Marathounta? I don't know of any complexes between the villages that would have communal pools. Is it actually in Konia?


Looking on Google Maps, I can see the house is pretty much midway between Marathounta and Konia, though technically its inside the boundaries of Marathounta. The development is called "Valley View Cottages". I can private message you the exact location on the map if you want


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Re the TV we have a very small box about the size of a cigarettet packet and it cost €99.00 it works from wifi. We watch ALL uk tv channels plus some USA and ALL world news channels. Plos we have approx 1350 films to watch. Bought it from Paphos Computers. Who also demonstrate free in the shop. We also got a free up grade from them. By the way I think any decent computer shop will sell these little black boxes.

Hope this may be of help.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

expatme said:


> Re the TV we have a very small box about the size of a cigarettet packet and it cost €99.00 it works from wifi. We watch ALL uk tv channels plus some USA and ALL world news channels. Plos we have approx 1350 films to watch. Bought it from Paphos Computers. Who also demonstrate free in the shop. We also got a free up grade from them. By the way I think any decent computer shop will sell these little black boxes.
> 
> Hope this may be of help.


Do you get stuff like The Discovery Channel, National Geographic, History, etc etc?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Looking on Google Maps, I can see the house is pretty much midway between Marathounta and Konia, though technically its inside the boundaries of Marathounta. The development is called "Valley View Cottages". I can private message you the exact location on the map if you want


Dennis thinks he knows where it is now. I didn't even know that development exists as it is a bit hidden from view. You will pass by our house very time you go up or down the main road


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Cool


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Do you get stuff like The Discovery Channel, National Geographic, History, etc etc?


Hmm to be honest with you I just don't know. There are so many different channels and many of them I have not even looked at.

Might be better if you popped into one of the shops and had a free demo. Then you will se all the channels.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Do you get stuff like The Discovery Channel, National Geographic, History, etc etc?


Zach, PM Veronica, they have a premium Android box with almost everything on it


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Be aware that once you have an Android box of decent hardware capability the difference is in the apps. As an IT guy you will be able to deal with this easily and download them. The major advantage of these boxes over a tablet is, of course, the remote control.

I believe most of the major boxes on the market can be seen here where you can compare specs of any offerings in Cyprus:

Android TV Boxes

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Is this the Paphos Computers that people are referring too? Cyprus laptops Paphos Computers Sales Cyprus Laptop Sales Pafos Repairs Laptop Printers Hardware Software Paphos Computer


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Is this the Paphos Computers that people are referring too? Cyprus laptops Paphos Computers Sales Cyprus Laptop Sales Pafos Repairs Laptop Printers Hardware Software Paphos Computer


That is the shop where we bought our miniX box from. Very helpful staff gave full demos and explanations.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good luck with the move, hope all goes well I am coming out with my son 24th sept to 9th oct to scout out where to live in paphos, anybody wants to meet up and give me the low down is most welcome.
Once again good luck zach21uk
Best wishes


----------



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Well done Zach glad you arrived there safely.

Apologies if it has been mentioned before but may I ask what you intend to do for work and what your job search plans are?

Assuming you will need to work of course!
Regards
Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I am self employed.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just went an opened an account at Bank of Cyprus today. Apparently, they only want to give me an ATM card for now and then in a month or so, I can go back and apply for a debit card. Seems rather odd!

I have also been to the immigration office and booked an appointment for September 24th. The list of requirements seems fairly standard, however they are asking for an "income certificate". What exactly is that and where would I get it?

They had asked what I do, and I told them that I am self employed with a US based buisness and a UK based business, both of which I can run remotely from here and then on the list of required documents, he wrote "income certificate".


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Just went an opened an account at Bank of Cyprus today. Apparently, they only want to give me an ATM card for now and then in a month or so, I can go back and apply for a debit card. Seems rather odd!
> 
> I have also been to the immigration office and booked an appointment for September 24th. The list of requirements seems fairly standard, however they are asking for an "income certificate". What exactly is that and where would I get it?
> 
> They had asked what I do, and I told them that I am self employed with a US based buisness and a UK based business, both of which I can run remotely from here and then on the list of required documents, he wrote "income certificate".


You need to go to Social services and apply for a social security number as self employed. Then they will give you a document stating what you should pay in social contributions every quarter. If its high, you can appeal it when you are there and you can then fill in a form with what you expect to earn and they will change your payments. When you are there you need to pay the first payment. You will get a pink receipt, take that and the document with you to immigration. That is the papers they need.

When you are at social service you can ask them for an application to pay online, then you don't need to go there and stand in line every time


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Just went an opened an account at Bank of Cyprus today. Apparently, they only want to give me an ATM card for now and then in a month or so, I can go back and apply for a debit card. Seems rather odd!
> 
> After about 6 months of trying we eventually got a credit card on our account with the Alpha bank. Pity it's not of much use though, the credit limit is an amazing €50.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL! €50! Hilarious.

Thankfully I do not use credit cards myself. Only debit cards, so I think I should be fine ^_^


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> zach21uk said:
> 
> 
> > Just went an opened an account at Bank of Cyprus today. Apparently, they only want to give me an ATM card for now and then in a month or so, I can go back and apply for a debit card. Seems rather odd!
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I wasn't aware that they issued ATM cash only withdrawal cards. I've only heard of them issuing debit cards which also act as the ATM cards. They are reluctant to issue credit cards without a track record.

Are you sure this is not what they mean?

By the way we operate very well with only debit cards in Cyprus and no cheque book but do hang on to your other credit cards just in case. This may involve a flexible address situation.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I wasn't aware that they issued ATM cash only withdrawal cards. I've only heard of them issuing debit cards which also act as the ATM cards. They are reluctant to issue credit cards without a track record.
> 
> Are you sure this is not what they mean?
> 
> ...


I think Pete is right, it is a debit card


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> You need to go to Social services and apply for a social security number as self employed. Then they will give you a document stating what you should pay in social contributions every quarter. If its high, you can appeal it when you are there and you can then fill in a form with what you expect to earn and they will change your payments. When you are there you need to pay the first payment. You will get a pink receipt, take that and the document with you to immigration. That is the papers they need.
> 
> When you are at social service you can ask them for an application to pay online, then you don't need to go there and stand in line every time


Forgot, but this is the only place I have visited where they have application forms only in Greek. But they help you to fill in if you ask.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

From what the woman in Bank of Cyprus told me, the card ONLY allows for ATM withdrawals. It cannot be used to pay for items in a store etc.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> Forgot, but this is the only place I have visited where they have application forms only in Greek. But they help you to fill in if you ask.


OK noted. Would you happen to know what the address is?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> OK noted. Would you happen to know what the address is?


No we went in Limassol. But I am sure Veronica knows


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know the address but it is on the same road as Cyta. If you take a right at the Debenhams roundabout and head towards town. past the fire station. When you get to the traffic lights with the Archbishop Markarious Memorial go straight ahead and watch out for the Alpha bank on your left not long after the traffic lights. Turn left immediately after the bank and the social office is there.

Note: If you get to the Cyta offices you have gone too far.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Rema said:


> zach21uk said:
> 
> 
> > Just went an opened an account at Bank of Cyprus today. Apparently, they only want to give me an ATM card for now and then in a month or so, I can go back and apply for a debit card. Seems rather odd!
> ...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just out of curiousity, what is the actual requirement for a credit card here? I have a credit rating of over 700 in the UK, I think around 760 actually. Would they issue me a credit card based on my UK rating?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

expatme said:


> Rema said:
> 
> 
> > Very surprised at that. We are with Alpha Bank and the credit limit is €3000.00
> ...


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the actual requirement for a credit card here? I have a credit rating of over 700 in the UK, I think around 760 actually. Would they issue me a credit card based on my UK rating?


Principally to be in good financial standing with the bank you use and have a residence address here.
When we applied for a credit card we had only just opened the account and so there was very little transaction history to go on for them to make a decision. Also it was during the time of the banking restrictions and very little made sense then, for example:
When we opened the account I tried to pay €2000 cash into it as a starting balance but was told that cash deposits weren't allowed. They would only accept company (salary) payments or international bank transfers.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> Principally to be in good financial standing with the bank you use and have a residence address here.
> When we applied for a credit card we had only just opened the account and so there was very little transaction history to go on for them to make a decision. Also it was during the time of the banking restrictions and very little made sense then, for example:
> When we opened the account I tried to pay €2000 cash into it as a starting balance but was told that cash deposits weren't allowed. They would only accept company (salary) payments or international bank transfers.


The cash payments has changed, at least in my bank, SGBCY in Paphos. The payment restrictions abroad is still in force, but I have never had any problems paying abroad bills.

And the resriction about having more then one bank account is also gone since June this year


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> From what the woman in Bank of Cyprus told me, the card ONLY allows for ATM withdrawals. It cannot be used to pay for items in a store etc.


This is either a new facility/restriction or the woman is talking rubbish or you are interpreting it wrong.

I would try another woman, another bank branch or another bank and see if you get the same result.

There is no reason not to offer a debit card as it can only pay out what is in your bank account and does not expose the bank to any risk. 

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I honestly thought it reeked of BS, but I definetly did not misunderstand because I questioned her on it when she said so in a rather sarcastic "Oh really?!" kind of way. 

To be honest, I think I'll stop into another bank tomorrow and see if they can give me what I want. I've seen a few branches of Alpha Bank around. Would anyone recommend them?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alpha Bank has huge problems with developers who owe it millions. It was the worst of all banks as it gave mortgages willy nilly which is why so many developers use them and encouraged buyers to use them.
Hellenic bank is the one which is reputed to currently be the safest


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Alpha Bank has huge problems with developers who owe it millions. It was the worst of all banks as it gave mortgages willy nilly which is why so many developers use them and encouraged buyers to use them.
> Hellenic bank is the one which is reputed to currently be the safest


We went with Alpha bank as they have a funds transfer with the overseas bank I use and hence no correspondence bank charges on international transfers.

The staff are always quite friendly and try to be helpful but in the first 12 months we have been plagued with bank errors. Admittedly nothing very serious but annoying all the same, essentially a whole series of unrelated errors due to sloppy attention to detail, processes and systems. Everything from printing the wrong name on debit cards, wrong address on statements, charges billed in error and more! Each time they have apologised and sorted things out to my satisfaction but it all takes time.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We use Alpha Bank and have NO PROBLEMS with them at all. When we first moved here in 2004 like most people we went with B.O.C. not happy so moved to the COOP Bank, after while not happy moved to Alpha Bank. Excellent service and nothing is too much.

With reference to the developers and loans. Lets get the facts correct. They like all banks loaned money to the developers and gave mortgages to individuals. The one thing they did that caused a lot of headaches was the recomending of low cost SWISS FRANK loans.

At least Alpha did not collapse unlike some have.

Alpha have recently BOUGHT two other Banks. They are the LARGEST private bank in the GREECE. They have BILLIONS in reserve.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is either a new facility/restriction or the woman is talking rubbish or you are interpreting it wrong.
> 
> I would try another woman, another bank branch or another bank and see if you get the same result.
> 
> ...


I opened a new account some weeks ago and got a debit card without problem. I would do like Pete suggest


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

With regard to banks there are as many likes and dislikes as there are people.

All the banks in Cyprus have been guilty of poor banking principles, financial mismanagement, irresponsible lending and investment and questionable customer service.

As the financial crisis deepened I observed much criticism of all banks including Alpha Bank and Laiki both of whom were particularly guilty of irresponsible lending to developers and individuals in the full knowledge that the loans would not be paid back. Indeed some of the loans such as lending to developers in liquidation on land that was already mortgaged and sold would have been deemed illegal elsewhere. Certainly Alpha Bank is embroiled in actions relating to this.

We always found our branch of Laiki the most helpful and co-operative of our two banks with lower charges and better interest rates than Bank of Cyprus. Now that Laiki has gone we only have BOC, interest rates are dismal, charges keep appearing and the friendly staff in our branch have gone leaving some miserable jobs-worths. Others may relate different experiences.

Some things are for sure: banking in Cyprus is more expensive than the UK, clearing is grossly inefficient thus avoid cheques at all costs and none of the banks are out of the woods financially. Foreign ownership is no assurance as the banks are incorporated here under Cypriot law just as Laiki was.

One thing that is common with UK banks is that the service you receive can vary greatly from branch to branch of the same bank. Which is why I recommend trying a different branch if one does not offer the service you require. Once you have your account and the facility you need you can relax although a change of branch personnel can effect service level overnight.

People can only relate their own experiences with banks and they are so varied that no clear recommendation can be drawn. Certainly to defend or recommend any of them on the basis of financial integrity has proved to be naive. Laiki went and BOC remained on the basis of Troika demands probably because BOC has a better sounding name. Now BOC has to deal with both Laiki's and it's own non-performing loans.

I shall risk repeating a metaphor: choosing between banks is like choosing between constipation and diarrhoea - both are a pain in the arse.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I shall risk repeating a metaphor: choosing between banks is like choosing between constipation and diarrhoea - both are a pain in the arse.


Baahahahahahahahahaahahaha!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> With regard to banks there are as many likes and dislikes as there are people.
> 
> All the banks in Cyprus have been guilty of poor banking principles, financial mismanagement, irresponsible lending and investment and questionable customer service.
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I went and opened an account with Alpha. I have used them before in Serbia so the name is familiar to me and they are multi-national which makes me a bit more confident. 

No problems like I had at Bank of Cyprus and they were all very nice and pleasent to me 

I was at the branch next to Bank of Cyprus and opposite PropertyPrime.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I went and opened an account with Alpha. I have used them before in Serbia so the name is familiar to me and they are multi-national which makes me a bit more confident.
> 
> No problems like I had at Bank of Cyprus and they were all very nice and pleasent to me
> 
> I was at the branch next to Bank of Cyprus and opposite PropertyPrime.


What I know they are Greek owned, be aware  :lock1:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I went and opened an account with Alpha. I have used them before in Serbia so the *name is familiar* to me and they are *multi-national* which makes me a bit more confident.
> 
> No problems like I had at Bank of Cyprus and *they were all very nice* and pleasent to me
> 
> I was at the branch next to Bank of Cyprus and opposite PropertyPrime.


"Name is familiar" - aah the value of a brand name to install confidence in an organisation you know so little about.

"Multi National" - so was Laiki. So is BOC. So is Hellenic...etc. etc. Means absolutely nothing.

"They were all very nice" - Reminds me of a sales training course. People buy people. Hence my suggestion of trying a different branch.

Don't mind the comments, I'm sure all will be OK. If not it's only money!

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I just keep enough money in my Cyprus bank account for everyday needs and also use it as a means of transferring funds. Plus there's small bonus every 6 months when the interest is paid in!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So you ask for advice and the one bank you are told not to go to you go to.
The mind boggles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> What I know they are Greek owned, be aware  :lock1:


Yes Alpha Bank Cyprus is Greek owned and has the highest Greek debt of all the Cyprus banks. That is on top of the debts from developers and all the developers clients who are walking away from mortgages having been miss sold Swiss mortgages which they can no longer afford to pay.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I saw people saying both good and bad about Alpha. The same for Bank of Cyprus and the others too. So it seems like Russian Roulette no matter which one I choose.

I am only going to use the account for basic day to day living, the bulk of my money will stay in the UK.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Well I saw people saying both good and bad about Alpha. The same for Bank of Cyprus and the others too. So it seems like Russian Roulette no matter which one I choose.
> 
> I am only going to use the account for basic day to day living, the bulk of my money will stay in the UK.


Its funny really, I used the Socite' General in both Tenerife and Germany and went to them here. But they seem to very "Cypronised" quickly, it was very far from their sister banks


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am totally confused Veronica to chose the right Cypriot bank or not?????? but I did find out there is a Barclays bank in Limmassol.
Cheers


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> but I did find out there is a Barclays bank in Limmassol.
> Cheers


I have read about this but I am not sure if it provides "normal" banking services such as withdrawals and an ATM.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zach im going into my branch of Barclays soon so I will find out what services they provide and let you know, as I hope to be moving to paphos soon as well.
cheers


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> You need to go to Social services and apply for a social security number as self employed. Then they will give you a document stating what you should pay in social contributions every quarter. If its high, you can appeal it when you are there and you can then fill in a form with what you expect to earn and they will change your payments. When you are there you need to pay the first payment. You will get a pink receipt, take that and the document with you to immigration. That is the papers they need.
> 
> When you are at social service you can ask them for an application to pay online, then you don't need to go there and stand in line every time


Been looking all over for this information, thanks for this!

Connected with this, I have been trying to find out the 'bands' that I've read about, which dictate what you pay in social contributions, to see which band I might fall in, as I am considering very part time self employment. I cannot find any mention of these bands anywhere, nor what the statutory payments are. Perhaps I've not searched on the corrrect terms, but I have been going round in circles. I did read that you have to pay the first year anyway, then claim back the excess if you haven't earned the proposed amount. Not wanting to do that, so if it can be sorted straight off that would be much better!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> Been looking all over for this information, thanks for this!
> 
> Connected with this, I have been trying to find out the 'bands' that I've read about, which dictate what you pay in social contributions, to see which band I might fall in, as I am considering very part time self employment. I cannot find any mention of these bands anywhere, nor what the statutory payments are. Perhaps I've not searched on the correct terms, but I have been going round in circles. I did read that you have to pay the first year anyway, then claim back the excess if you haven't earned the proposed amount. Not wanting to do that, so if it can be sorted straight off that would be much better!


When you go there they will ask you what you will work with and then they place you in a group. This group decide what you have to pay. But you can appeal that when you are there and then you get a form where you can fill in what you think you will earn. The lowest they accept is around 800 € per month, which will give about 100 € per month in social contribution. You pay once per quarter. for the first quarter you pay latest the 10th of April etc. You will get a document in Greek about what to pay each time.

They will not pay you back if you pay to much, but they will not want more either if you have paid to little. You have to go their every year to claim the reduced contribution otherwise it will be raised to the higher amount. You need to bring the tax declaration with you.

When you are there you can get a form and apply for paying by bank, they will then take the amount from your bank account.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the extra explanation, Anders. I am not expecting to earn anything like €800 per month, so will have to think about this a bit more, and whether it's going to be worth it.

Sorry for hijacking thread, Zach.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I went out searching for a desk today. First I tried Salvage Warehouse but they didn't have anything to my liking. Then I tried Paphos Trade Center - didnt find a desk there, but found something else which I'll probably go back for in a few weeks if its still there. Also tried AJ Second Hand store along the same road, again nothing to my liking.

Then I was recommended Paphos Home Market over by the General Hospital - OMG that store is like heaven for me. Everything I could possibly want under one roof. Ordered an awesome desk for 129 euros brand new and I'll be going back for a BBQ at some point too as well as a bunch of other household items.

Love it!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Admirable Zach, but why have you put it in the middle of this thread? This appeal should have a thread of it's own.

Sylvi would like to contribute a couple of her painted stones and we have some pictures of our daughters with their horses. How can we get these to you?

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I wasn't sure if it'd be allowed as its own thread, thats all.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I got my yellow slip today. My appointment was for 8:15am, I got there at 8am and they saw me right away. Imagine that, a government service running early! 

Went in with all the various paperwork they had told me to bring: the form of course, bank statements, tenancy agreement, medical insurance and everything from social insurance. 

They lady didn't even look at the tenancy agreement nor the medical insurance, just the certificate from the social insurance, my passport, the form and 1 photo. Typed it all into the computer and 8 minutes later, my yellow slip was done.

I asked about my fiance while I was there - what I'd need to do to register her as a non-EU dependent. I was told that I cannot register her as a dependent until we are married, but that I shouldn't worry because she would easily be able to get some kind of visitor status to last until we have planned a wedding and gotten married.

I pointed out that EU law specifically states that a spouse can be registered as dependent, but the lady told me that that is not the case here, and again told me not to worry and that I would have no problems whatsoever registering her as a visitor. She told me to pop in with Liz once shes arrived next week and they will explain everything.

I do not know whether I should argue the point about the EU law. Here is the specific directive: “other” family members who are beneficiaries | freedom of movement in the EU

It states:



> 1. This Directive shall apply to all Union citizens who move to or reside in a Member State other than that of which they are a national, and to their family members as defined in point 2 of Article 2 who accompany or join them.
> 
> 2. Without prejudice to any right to free movement and residence the persons concerned may have in their own right, the host Member State shall, in accordance with its national legislation, facilitate entry and residence for the following persons:
> 
> ...


It is section b right there that applies to my fiance and I. We obviously have a durable relationship, we are engaged! I have photographic evidence of our relationship as far back as March 2012, and home video too and lots of other relevent evidence.

Perhaps I should print out the directive and take it with me when I go with Liz to see them about registering her?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have found English translations of Cyprus' Aliens and Migration Law that are relevant to this:

http://www.ciba-cy.org/assets/mainmenu/300/docs/The 2007 CY-Law on Free Movement.pdf

Check out Page 10:



> The present Law shall apply to all Union citizens who move to or reside in the Republic and to their family members, irrespective of their nationality, who accompany or join them in the Republic.
> 
> (a) Any other family members, irrespective of their nationality, not falling under the definition “family member” in Article 2, who, in the country from which they have come, are dependants or members of the household of the Union citizen having the primary right of residence, or where
> serious health grounds strictly require personal care of the family member by the Union citizen; and
> ...


The specific part relating to "durable relationships" is mentioned in Cyprus' interpretation of this law, so therefore, I shouldn't have a problem. But that said, the woman at the office today seemed to know nothing about it...............

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of the Alien and Migration law in original cypriot greek?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zach21uk said:


> I have found English translations of Cyprus' Aliens and Migration Law that are relevant to this:
> 
> http://www.ciba-cy.org/assets/mainmenu/300/docs/The%202007%20CY-Law%20on%20Free%20Movement.pdf
> 
> ...


How's your website coming on Zach?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

SWJ said:


> How's your website coming on Zach?


What do you mean? To which site are you referring too?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can point out the law to them if you wish but to what purpose? You will probably get their back up to which they can be awkward in various ways and make your life difficult. While they are being friendly and helpful it should be better to go along with them. You still have your legal quotes available should things go wrong.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't see the problem you have been told she can get a visitor visa until you can arrange marriage so why make waves?
Just chill out and go with the flow,you will find it a lot less stressful than trying to force the Cypriot government employees to do everything according to EU directives.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zach21uk said:


> What do you mean? To which site are you referring too?



You were looking to develop a website a month or two ago?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> You were looking to develop a website a month or two ago?


I would hope so - it is what he does for a living 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> I do not know whether I should argue the point about the EU law.


Don't. As long as things are going fine you should be OK. the loophole they always use is the "duly attested" part. It is a hole in the law you can fly a large plane through, and they will never "duly attest" your relationship, especially if you get their backs up. 

They are not allowed to ask for most of the paperwork they ask for according to EU regulations either, but they still do. You can of course insist on your rights and points of law, and get SOLVIT involved etc. who will vindicate your position and will strongarm them into doing it according to the rules, only to find that they will have a lot of ways to make your life miserable. 

Go with the flow, as Veronica points out, in many ways and many places when dealing with the Government here it pays to play the "stupid foreigner" part, combined with being very nice, patient, and relaxed - most will soon be eager to help!

Best of luck!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have made about 6 websites since I got here, but all of them have been for clients and none for personal projects. As far as personal projects, I haven't gotten any further than registering a few domains. I'll get there eventually.

Regarding why I might want to argue the point rather than just let it go - yes the woman did say "Don't worry, everything will be fine, she can stay as a visitor", she also stated something like "She will have to transfer money from the US". She was very vague because she said she would explain everything when I went with Liz, however, based on my experiences in other countries, I take this to mean that they are going to want her to transfer money into a local account in order to show that she can support herself as a visitor.

She does not support herself, I currently support her because she still has studies left to complete her degree. Any work that she does is pretty much assisting me with my job, marketing for new clients, etc.

I said to the woman "She is completely financially dependent on me right now, she does not have her own money, so could I transfer money into an account in her name?" and she answered "Its best if its her own money, it might be a problem otherwise".

This was literally a 45 second exchange, but it did slightly concern me.

I should have mentioned this exchange in my post last night, but I was rather tired and forgot to include it.

With this information now mentioned, would your advise still be to just "go with the flow and see what happens?"


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, don't rock the boat as several other people have told you as well.

I'm amazed that you were so naive as to ask about transferring money into her name rather than just doing it.

Actually, I'm not!!!!

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> With this information now mentioned, would your advise still be to just "go with the flow and see what happens?"


Yes, go with the flow in any case, and see what they want. If they are going to be very unreasonable, you can always contact SOLVIT to go to bat for you, but that would be a last resort...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I have made about 6 websites since I got here, but all of them have been for clients and none for personal projects. As far as personal projects, I haven't gotten any further than registering a few domains. I'll get there eventually.
> 
> Regarding why I might want to argue the point rather than just let it go - yes the woman did say "Don't worry, everything will be fine, she can stay as a visitor", she also stated something like "She will have to transfer money from the US". She was very vague because she said she would explain everything when I went with Liz, however, based on my experiences in other countries, I take this to mean that they are going to want her to transfer money into a local account in order to show that she can support herself as a visitor.
> 
> ...


I would go with the flow. The problem here is that you can't prove any relationship with her or?

And if so she fall under Cyprus national laws, not EU directive.

But why register here with immigration now? She has got a Visa here. Can't you get married during that time? Then problem is gone


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

@Baywatch, she can only stay for 90 days as a tourist and that is not enough time to plan a proper wedding. 

Given what I was told yesterday that she is required to have her own funds in order to stay longer, its a valid concern that there might be issues.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I have found English translations of Cyprus' Aliens and Migration Law that are relevant to this:
> 
> http://www.ciba-cy.org/assets/mainmenu/300/docs/The 2007 CY-Law on Free Movement.pdf
> 
> ...


The problem you will have is to prove she is a dependent. You have never lived together, so really I understand them. In Sweden and Germany it would not be discussed, they would not accept it if you can't prove that you belong to the same household

Let it be, marry her when she arrive and go from there. As Pete say, don't wake up a sleeping bear


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thanks for the advise folks


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Zach, two things:

1. Did I see that you are half Cypriot ? If so, you must have a relative somewhere who 'knows' someone in Immigration who can help?? 

2. Why not marry Liz in a civil ceremony as soon as she arrives and then you will have all the time in the world to plan your special day.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes I am 50% cypriot but all my relatives are based in Nicosia.

When you say civil ceremony, do you mean a registry office marriage like in the UK?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> Zach, two things:
> 
> 1. Did I see that you are half Cypriot ? If so, you must have a relative somewhere who 'knows' someone in Immigration who can help??
> 
> 2. Why not marry Liz in a civil ceremony as soon as she arrives and then you will have all the time in the world to plan your special day.


I would really not go that path. If they decide to treat him like a Cypriot regarding his wife, there will be much more problems.

Our landlord, 100% Cypriot but born in South Africa and carrying SA passport tried to move here with his wife since 5 year, but they now have moved back because she got no permission to stay. She is Brazilian. And he has relatives all over the Island and have inherited 3 houses in Pissouri.

No EU rules is valid in his case


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I will see what I get told when we go to the immigration office. If it all sounds like hassle, we probably WILL go down the registry office route, as we have already discussed it as an option.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Is there no immigration office in Nicosia where a relative might know someone who could give 'advice'??? After all you are not asking or trying, to break the law - just attempting to get things done properly with the minimum of fuss. I really can't see the harm in utilising your family connections.

That aside, as I understand it Zach, you have to have a civil otherwise known as a registry office ceremony anyway, regardless of whether you marry in church or not. I am sure that is still the case. So in fact you would just be getting the first part out of the way while you plan your church ceremony and celebrations. A lot of people do it on the same day but you do not have to. I didn't, and if it helps with regard to your fiance's legal status in the country then it would be worth doing.


----------

